# Google Maps Pokemon Challenge



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)




----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Looks like loads of fun and the winner gets to work for google

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

I found 12 then gave up


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I found 12 then gave up


LOL

I haven't even started..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

i dont know half the ones I found though :/ Pokemon sure has changed from when I was a kid lol


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> i dont know half the ones I found though :/ Pokemon sure has changed from when I was a kid lol


All I can remember is charmandar, squirtle and pikachu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

you forgot about poor little bulbasuar 




how could you forget that little face


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> you forgot about poor little bulbasuar
> 
> View attachment 2816
> 
> ...


So so true, how could I forget him. Those were the main four and ash's good friends.


----------

